# i own enough and cant stop



## ladyiej (Jun 25, 2008)

been collecting since july 2007


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jun 25, 2008)

Sweetie.. its NEVER enough


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 25, 2008)

love it


----------



## nunu (Jun 25, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## Divinity (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaconnie80* 

 
_Sweetie.. its NEVER enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*sigh*....werd.


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 26, 2008)

very nice


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 26, 2008)

Great collection!!!


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 26, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## melliquor (Jun 26, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 26, 2008)

never too much!


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 26, 2008)

It's never enough. It's a sickness lol
Like britney spears says " give me, give me, give me more"
LOL


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 26, 2008)

lol.. I'm with you there, Girl..
My husband says I have a lot.. enough!!..
I realize I have every basic color, but still I want more.. and the desire makes me miserable


----------



## animacani (Jul 17, 2008)

What color is the pink paint pot?


----------



## ebabayigit (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm in the same boat.  It is NEVER enough.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 21, 2008)

really nice


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 23, 2008)

lol, great collection..... once you start theres no turning back!!!!


----------



## smh28 (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaconnie80* 

 
_Sweetie.. its NEVER enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So true! If only I could convince my husband of that!


----------

